# Продукты компании Trend Micro Incorporated: Новости



## Саныч

*Trend Micro готовит новую линейку антивирусного софта*

Антивирусный вендор Trend Micro готовится к выпуску новой линейки своего программного обеспечения Internet Security 2010. В компании рассказали о том, что новая версия, несмотря на более широкие, нежели в существующей версии возможности, будет занимать меньше места на жестком диске и в оперативной памяти компьютера, что позволит пользователям работать "более гладко".

Эрик Хутслар, директор потребительского направления Trend Micro, говорит, что 2010-я версия линейки Trend Micro меняет само понятие антивирусное программное обеспечение, так как позволяет операционным системам выделять минимальное количество ресурсов на работу защитных технологий.

"Традиционные антивирусы до сих пор ассоциировались у пользователей с долгой загрузкой системы и нещадным потреблением ресурсов. Многие пользователи рассматривали антивирусы, как необходимое зло, однако теперь мы возвращаем компьютеры пользователей им обратно", - говорит он.

Одним из главных новшеств Trend Micro Internet Security 2010 станет поддержка фирменной технологии Smart Protection Network. Эта платформа использует для работы пиринговые технологии и облачную концепцию, что позволяет значительно быстрее узнавать о новых угрозах, получать соответствующие обновления для них, причем антивирусной системе не нужно будет постоянно подгружать обновления баз.

В компании сообщили, что новая версия ПО будет использовать на 20% меньше места на жестком диске и на потреблять на треть меньше оперативной памяти (в сравнении с нынешней версией). Помимо этого, новая версия будет поддерживать интеграцию с корпоративными средствами управления политиками безопасности.

Продаваться Internet Security 2010 будет в трех вариантах: базовый AntiVirus+AntiSpyware edition, средний Internet Security edition и Premium Internet Security Pro. Стоимость пакетов установлена на уровне $39.95, $49.95 и $69.95 соответственно.


источник


----------



## Саныч

*Trend Micro выпустила пакет Security for Mac 1.5*

Компания Trend Micro сообщает о расширении линейки своих продуктов, ориентированных на корпоративных клиентов и обеспечивающих всеобъемлющую защиту конечных точек. Пакет Trend Micro Security for Mac 1.5 адресован администраторам смешанных ИТ-инфраструктур, в состав которых входят системы Windows и Mac.

Новая версия Trend Micro Security for Mac 1.5 надежно защитит корпоративных Mac-пользователей от вирусов, шпионских приложений, угроз смешанного типа и платформенно-независимых атак через Интернет.

Программное обеспечение Trend Micro Security for Mac 1.5 работает под управлением операционных систем Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger) и Mac OS X 10.5 (Leopard) и доступно в качестве отдельного приложения или плагина для пакета OfficeScan.


Подробнее


----------



## Mila

*Microsoft помогает хакерам?*








Компания Trend Micro заявила, что Microsoft помогает хакерам, советуя пользователям не проверять некоторые папки на своих ПК антивирусом, так как файлы в них «не подвержены риску заражения». 

Компания Trend Micro, производитель антивирусов, обвинила Microsoft в том, что софтверный гигант помогает создателям вирусного ПО, советуя пользователям не проверять некоторые файлы на своих ПК.

На специальном сайте техподдержки Microsoft была опубликована статья, в которой говорилось, что вполне безопасно исключить некоторые типы файлов из проверок антивирусов, потому что они «не подвержены риску заражения» вредоносным ПО. По словам представителей Microsoft, игнорирование таких файлов поможет увеличить скорость проверок и позволит избежать ненужных конфликтов между программами, сообщает PC Pro.

Специалисты Trend Micro считают, что киберпреступники могут специально загружать вирусы в те папки, которые пользователям рекомендуют исключить из списка проверяемых антивирусом.

Таким образом, Microsoft создает отличную потенциальную возможность для создателей вирусов в будущем.



Источник


----------



## sanek_freeman

*Trend Micro выпустила новое семейство защитных решений для крупного и среднего бизнеса*

Компания Trend Micro представила новое семейство комплексов безопасности на базе инфраструктуры Trend Micro Smart Protection Network для крупного и среднего бизнеса. Новые продукты позволят организациям блокировать новейшие интернет-угрозы и защитить корпоративные сети, серверы и конечные точки при одновременном снижении затрат на управление безопасностью, говорится в сообщении компании. 

Новые пакеты Trend Micro Enterprise Security отличаются быстротой приобретения, развертывания и управления. Согласно результатам независимого исследования, решения Trend Micro способны снизить возможный уровень заражения более чем на 60% и сократить расходы на управление безопасностью на 40%. 

В состав инфраструктуры Trend Micro Smart Protection Network входит несколько ныне патентуемых фирменных технологий, в которых механизмы защиты в «облаке» сочетаются с клиентскими системами безопасности, обеспечивающими требуемую защиту независимо от способа подключения к корпоративной сети, будь то подключение через домашнюю сеть, через корпоративную или мобильную сеть, отметили в Trend Micro. 

В целом, новое семейство включает системы Trend Micro Enterprise Security Suite; Trend Micro Enterprise Security for Endpoints and Mail Servers; Trend Micro Enterprise Security for Gateways; Trend Micro Enterprise Security for Endpoints. Четыре новых пакета дополняют представленный ранее комплекс Trend Micro Enterprise Security for Communication and Collaboration, формируя, таким образом, семейство решений для крупных и средних организаций. 

Trend Micro Enterprise Security Suite ― основной и наиболее универсальный продукт в семействе ― представляет собой решение с централизованным управлением для защиты шлюзов, почтовых и файловых серверов, стационарных компьютеров, ноутбуков и мобильных устройств, отметили в Trend Micro. Оно обеспечивает многоуровневую защиту от вирусов, программ-шпионов, спама и комплексных угроз. 

«Функции новых систем безопасности Trend Micro для крупного и среднего бизнеса помогут укрепить защиту без лишних затрат и создания сложностей в управлении, которые обычно характерны для крупномасштабных корпоративных решений. Продукты Trend Micro отличаются не только своими техническими новшествами, но и способностью решить именно те задачи, которые стоят перед клиентами», ― заявил ведущий специалист по технической поддержке вычислительных систем Майкл Дрегер, компания Silgan Containers, LLC (клиент Trend Micro).

Источник


----------



## Саныч

*Trend Micro выпустила антивирус для нетбуков*







Компания Trend Micro объявила о выпуске антивирусного решения Titanium Security for Netbooks, предназначенного для защиты нетбуков от вредоносного программного обеспечения. 

По заверениям разработчиков, представленный широкой общественности продукт характеризуется оптимизированным антивирусным движком, оказывающим минимальное влияние на производительность портативного компьютера. Помимо этого в программе реализован компактный интерфейс, занимающий минимум пространства на рабочем столе нетбука.

Titanium Security for Netbooks обеспечивает защиту компьютера путем сканирования файлов "на лету" и проверки открываемых пользователем ссылок в браузерах, почтовых клиентах и сетевых мессенджерах. Ни брандмауэра, ни каких-либо дополнительных средств защиты в программе нет - все они ликвидированы в угоду быстродействия антивируса. 

Функционирует анонсированное Trend Micro решение в операционных системах Windows XP/Vista/7. Распространяется продукт на коммерческой основе. Скачать русифицированную версию приложения можно с этой страницы сайта антивирусной компании.



Источник


----------



## Mila

*Trend Micro представил 2011-ю линейку антивирусов*

Японский производитель антивирусных решений Trend Micro представил новые версии своих программных продуктов, предназначенных для защиты пользовательских компьютеров от современных ИТ-угроз. Новые версии продуктов 2011 модельного ряда обзавелись поддержкой защиты данных на основе облачной модели. Теперь продукты Trend Micro Titanium Internet Security, Trend Micro Antivirus+ и Trend Micro Maximum Security включают в себя поддержку облачного сервиса Smart Protection Network, позволяющего более эффективно распознавать и удалять новые образцы вредоносного программного обеспечения, фишинговые атаки и другие угрозы.

Согласно данным компании, новые версии антивирусов в работе полагаются как на локальные базы, так и на коллективный облачный движок Smart Scan, представляющий собой наиболее быстро обновляемый вариант антивирусной базы. В компании говорят, что для работы антивирусов не обязательно быть все время подключенным к интернету. Программа работает с сетью, когда в нее есть доступ, и берет информацию о вирусных сигнатурах локально, когда такого доступа нет.

В компании также подчеркивают, что в 2011-х версиях был сделан особый упор на сканирование удаленных носителей и съемных USB-накопителей, подключаемых к компьютеру и частенько становящихся причиной заражения машины.

В отличие от большинства других антивирусных решений, в новых разработках trend Micro нет встроенного файерволла, так как продукт полагается на встроенное в Windows решение.

С маркетинговой точки зрения, продукт Titanium Antivirus+ предлагает самый базовый уровень защиты, включающий антивирус, систему защиты от злонамеренных загрузок из интернета, антивредоносный фильтр и блокиратор хакерских сайтов. Стоит этот вариант 39,95 долларов за 1 ПК. Trend Micro Titanium Internet Securitу предлагает все то же самое, что и предыдущий вариант, но вдобавок к этому еще и возможность защиты ранее установленных программ, блокиратор спама, систему тонкой настройки Windows-файерволла и родительский контроль. Стоимость этого варианта составляет 49,95 долларов за 1 ПК.

Наконец, Titanium Maximum Security продается по 59,95 долларов и позволяет те же возможности, что и предыдущая версия, но обладает рядом дополнительных настроек, повышающих гибкость использования антивируса.



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro запустила родительский контроль он-лайн*

На этой неделе компания Trend Micro, продолжая линейку продуктов, предназначенных для домашнего использования, запустила он-лайн сервис, который позволяет родителям контролировать деятельность своих чад в сети, а также осуществляет мониторинг веб-сайтов на наличие угроз в реальном времени.

Наряду с функциями, такими как фильтр ссылок, мониторинг сообщений, защита персональных данных, он-лайн планировщик, наличие контрольной панели, доступной он-лайн и пользовательских настроек, примечательной особенностью Online Manager является возможность мониторинга видео – файлов и изображений, просматриваемых через YouTube и Flickr. Кроме этого, родители смогут контролировать активность ребенка в социальных сетях: просматировать сообщения, размещенные на стене личной странички, фото и видео и приватные сообщения, получая отчеты на мобильный телефон. 

Кто-то может скептически заметить, что такой мониторинг возможен при подключенном приложении и ребенок, при желании, может его деинсталлировать. Однако, по словам менеждера по продукту Online Guardian Лаура Мартинез, в случае отключенного приложения в сервисе предусмотрен плагин для обозревателя, который сохраняет историю переходов и таким образом родители все равно будут в курсе. Она признала, что это не лучшее решение, однако пообещала, что момент будет учтен в следующих версиях. 

Сервис Online Guardian представляет собой приложение, которое можно установить на компьютер. А при подключении к сети через мобильный телефон пользователи смогут им воспользоваться воспользовавшись обозревателем. Г-жа Мартинез подчеркнула, что сервис пока доступен для пользователей iPhone и Android – устройств. Онако она не упомянула о том, будет ли совместимо приложение с антивирусом Mobile Security для ОС Android. Ведь в там уже предусмотрен некоторый набор функционала, позволяющий установить родительский контроль.

Теперь о стоимости. За годовую лицензию установлена цена $49.95, а вот попробовать продукт в действии можно бесплатно.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*«Рентсофт» предлагает антивирусы Trend Micro по подписке*

Компания «Рентсофт» сообщила о размещении на своей интернет-платформе, предоставляющей лицензионное программное обеспечение на условиях ежемесячной подписки, антивирусы от компании Trend Micro. 

Таким образом, теперь на витринах и в личных кабинетах полусотни интернет-провайдеров — партнеров «Рентсофта» — доступна подписка на антивирусные решения Trend Micro — Trend Micro Titanium Internet Security 2011 и Trend Micro Titanium Maximum Security 2011, предназначенные для безопасного использования интернета. 

Как отмечается, антивирусы от Trend Micro относятся к премиум-классу антивирусного ПО, защищающего как пользовательские компьютеры, так и корпоративные сети. Применение в антивирусах Trend Micro технологии «облачных» вычислений Smart Protection Network позволяет автоматически блокировать вирусы и шпионские программы ещё до их проникновения в компьютер. Кроме того, использование «облачных» ресурсов позволяет продуктам линейки Titanium 2011 снизить нагрузку на процессор, оперативную память и систему хранения и повысить производительность компьютера, утверждают в «Рентсофте». 

«Так получилось, что размещение антивирусов от Trend Micro совпало с запуском на нашей платформе сервисов для юридических лиц. Теперь и организации могут в удобной для себя форме подписаться на антивирусы Trend Micro, которые по всему миру используются для защиты корпоративных сетей, — прокомментировал запуск услуги коммерческий директор «Рентсофт» Иван Макаров. — Напомню, что после добавления программного обеспечения на нашу платформу оно становится доступно на всех партнерских витринах». 

Интеграцию с «Рентсофтом» прокомментировал региональный менеджер Trend Micro в России и СНГ Вениамин Левцов: «Благодаря усилиям компании “Рентсофт” наши антивирусы теперь станут доступны более широкой аудитории, причем на условиях подписки. Мы в Trend Micro уверены, что в перспективе нескольких лет использование подписной модели через сервисы xSP-провайдеров станет основным способом доставки антивирусного ПО домашним пользователям, и рады, что сделали первый шаг в этом направлении в России». 

Стоимость подписки на антивирусы составляет 120 руб. в месяц за антивирус Titanium Internet Security 2011 и 178 руб. в месяц за антивирус Titanium Maximum Security 2011.

Источник


----------



## Rashevskiy

Это ж интересно сколько это стоило представительству Trend Micro...


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro анонсирует новый «облачный» сервис для представителей малого бизнеса*

Компания Trend Micro анонсировала новое решение под названием SafeSync for Business, универсальный онлайновый сервис для организации резервного копирования и обмена данными в компаниях с количеством служащих, не превышающим сотню человек. 

Решение SafeSync for Business, созданное на базе передовых технологий облачных вычислений, обеспечит доступность критически важной информации, упростит обмен данными между пользователями, а также гарантирует их сохранность и безопасность. Благодаря высокопроизводительным механизмам синхронизации сотрудники смогут получить доступ к актуальной информации с любых устройств, способных подключаться к глобальной сети. Одновременно с запуском сервиса будут выпущены клиентские приложения для распространенных мобильных платформ iOS и Android. Владельцы современных планшетов и смартфонов также смогут оценить функциональность мобильного web-интерфейса. 

SafeSync for Business позволит организовать обмен важными данными не только внутри организации, но и за ее пределами. Кроме того, сервис не только повысит продуктивность сотрудников, но и исключит необходимость в приобретении, развертывании и обслуживании дополнительного дорогостоящего оборудования, что может рассматриваться небольшими компаниями как ключевое преимущество. 

«SafeSync позволит отказаться от традиционных файловых серверов, сетевых устройств хранения, VPN и других технологий, используемых небольшими организациями для резервного копирования данных и обмена информацией», – считает Брайан Катцен (Brian Katzen) из Trend Micro. Впрочем, предлагаемый сервис также может использоваться для расширения функциональности уже существующей инфраструктуры.

Начальная цена SafeSync составляет 90 долларов за одного пользователя. Каждому сотруднику будет предоставлено персональное хранилище емкостью в 50 Гб. Предприятиям, на которых трудится от 51 до 100 человек, придется заплатить 75 долларов за каждые 50 Гб «облачного» хранилища. Впрочем, понятие «пользователь» в данном случае является достаточно условным. Ничто не мешает организации с 50 сотрудниками приобрести 80 подписок и выделить каждому сотруднику больше необходимого пространства. 

Сервис SafeSync for Business доступен для бесплатного ознакомления на сайте разработчика.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro сертифицирует серийное производство продуктов во ФСТЭК России*

Корпорация Trend Micro укрепляет свои позиции на рынке и объявляет о завершении сертификации по линии ФСТЭК России. С 19 Мая 2011 года российские заказчики могут воспользоваться технологическими преимуществами сертифицированных решений Trend Micro (сертификат соответствия № 2336): от защиты конечных точек и шлюзов до системы обеспечения безопасности виртуальных и облачных сред.

Как требуют нормы российского законодательства, для обеспечения информационной безопасности систем персональных данных должны использоваться только продукты, прошедшие процедуру сертификации. Организациям необходимо привести свои информационные системы в соответствие с положениями Федерального закона № 152-ФЗ «О персональных данных» до 1 Июля 2011 года. Понимая всю важность требований, Trend Micro, первая среди антивирусных компаний «большой тройки», сертифицирует пакет продуктов во ФСТЭК России по модели серийного производства, что позволяет предоставить неограниченное количество копий эталонного дистрибутива в соответствии с потребностями рынка.

Согласно результатам сертификационных испытаний, пакет антивирусных программ «Trend Micro Enterprise Security 10.0» успешно прошел сертификацию в системе сертификации средств защиты информации по требованиям безопасности информации на соответствие техническим условиям (ТУ) и на отсутствие не декларированных возможностей (НДВ) по 4 уровню контроля.

Экспертное заключение испытательной лаборатории ЗАО «НПП «Эшелон» подтверждает, что пакет продутков Trend Micro может быть использован при построении автоматизированных систем класса защищенности до 1Г включительно и, что особенно важно для российских заказчиков, подходит для построения информационных систем персональных данных (ИСПДн) до 1 класса включительно.

Пакет антивирусных программ «Trend Micro Enterprise Security 10.0» обладает всей необходимой технической документацией на русском языке. Сертификат на серийное производство предусматривает широкий спектр охвата узлов компьютерной сети предприятия.

«Стратегия Trend Micro на российском рынке предполагает укрепление позиций компании в корпоративном сегменте и выход на организации государственного сектора, - отмечает Вениамин Левцов, Глава представительства Trend Micro в России и СНГ. – Мы хорошо отдаем себе отчет, что эта задача может быть решена только при наличии полнофункционального пакета продуктов, прошедших сертификацию ФСТЭК России. Поэтому Trend Micro воспринимает затраты на проведение сертификации как необходимые инвестиции в развитие бизнеса в России в ближайшие годы. Появление нового сертифицированного пакета, одного из самых мощных на рынке, расширит диапазон выбора антивирусных решений для российских заказчиков. При этом у партнеров Trend Micro появится больше возможностей для работы с компаниями, имеющими информационные системы персональных данных, вплоть до самого высокого 1го класса, и государственными органами.»

Источник


----------



## Саныч

*Trend Micro – анонс нового ПО, следящего за хакерами*






Разработано новое ПО, которое в реальном времени может отслеживать атаки на сети и попытки запрещенного доступа к ним. Об этом сообщил японский антивирусный поставщик Trend Micro. Продукт должен дополнить линейку компании, что направлена на обслуживание сетей и сетевой анализ. Новая разработка получила название Real-Times Threat Management Solutions. В нее включены монитор сетевого трафика и анализатор трафика ботнетов.

Компания утверждает, что новое ПО представляет собой смешение аналитической сетевой системы для выявления в сетях вредоносного ПО и резидентского антивируса. Также известно, что Real-Times Threat Management Solutions может интегрироваться с выпушенным ранее Threat Discovery Appliance, который был предназначен для автоматического блокирования действий хакеров и удаления вредоносного ПО. Обе эти разработки, заявляет Trend Micro, за основу взяли технологии фирмы NetWitness.

Уже сегодня компания прорекламировала SaaS-сервис, созданный для выявления подозрительных событий с интернет сетях, рабочих станциях и отдельных серверах, а также для сбора системных журналов.



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro анонсировала новую линейку решений для анализа угроз*

*Trend Micro анонсировала новую линейку решений для анализа угроз и организации эффективной защиты*

Компания Trend Micro представила на суд общественности обновленную линейку решений, которые позволят корпоративным IT-специалистам защитить подконтрольные сети от вирусов и атак и минимизировать вероятность несанкционированного доступа к критически важным данным в режиме реального времени. Одной из наиболее впечатляющих новинок является система динамического анализа угроз Dynamic Threat Analysis System, которая включает в себя первую в истории «песочницу», предназначенную для специалистов по информационной безопасности.







Производители средств защиты достаточно давно используют так называемые «песочницы», изолированные вычислительные среды, для изучения собранных образцов вредоносного кода и создания вирусных сигнатур. Теперь, располагая собственной «песочницей», корпоративные IT-специалисты смогут самостоятельно обнаруживать уязвимые места в защите и блокировать малоизученные угрозы, не дожидаясь выпуска официальных обновлений антивирусной базы данных.

Разработчики из Trend Micro также анонсировали новое решение под названием Threat Intelligence Manager, предназначенное для централизованного управления данными журналов и информацией о подозрительных событиях. Кроме того, пользователям представлена усовершенствованная версия программно-аппаратного комплекса Threat Management System, предназначенного для мониторинга сетевой активности, выявления попыток хакерских атак и своевременного уведомления администраторов об опасности. Кстати, используя два перечисленных продукта в сочетании с системами Dynamic Threat Analysis System и Threat Discovery Appliance и небольшим программным агентом, запущенным на клиентском ПК, администраторы смогут блокировать вторжения и удалять обнаруженное вредоносное программное обеспечение в автоматическом режиме.

По материалам сайта InformationWeek.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro выпустила бета-версию Titanium Maximum Security 2012*

Компания Trend Micro Incorporated сообщила о начале открытого бета-тестирования продукта Titanium Maximum Security 2012. Это популярное решение гарантирует всеобъемлющую защиту пользовательских систем и данных от широкого спектра интернет-угроз. 







«Облачные» антивирусные технологии, патентованные механизмы поведенческого анализа и гибкие возможности настройки политик безопасности гарантируют надежную защиту от самых изощренных и глубоко внедрившихся вредоносных программ. При этом пользователи отметят чрезвычайно низкие требования к ресурсам системы и небольшое количество раздражающих всплывающих окон и уведомлений.

Продукт Titanium Maximum Security предотвратит кражу персональной информации, а также защитит клиентский ПК от потоков нежелательной электронной корреспонденции. Встроенные средства родительского контроля позволят взрослым пользователям контролировать сетевую активность собственных детей. Функция Secure Erase представляет собой «файловый шреддер», обеспечивающий полное и безвозвратное удаление конфиденциальной информации. Кроме того, владельцы компьютеров смогут размещать наиболее важные файлы в надежно защищенном хранилище.

Версия Titanium Maximum Security 2012 предлагает оценить несколько совершенно новых функций. Механизм Social Networking Security гарантирует безопасность обитателей глобальной сети при посещении популярных социальных ресурсов, таких как Facebook, Twitter или Myspace. Отдельного упоминания заслуживают расширенные возможности персонализации графического интерфейса продукта. Пользователи смогут устанавливать в качестве «скинов» различные фотоснимки и изображения.

Финальная версия продукта Titanium Maximum Security 2012 увидит свет позже этим летом. Зарегистрироваться для участия в бета-тестировании можно на официальном сайте.

По материалам официального пресс-релиза.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro стал самым быстрорастущим поставщиком решений для защиты контента*

По результатам исследования мирового рынка программных продуктов для защиты контента компании Canalys, Trend Micro Incorporated был признан самым быстро развивающимся поставщиком. В первом квартале 2011 года по сравнению с этим же периодом 2010 года рост продаж составил 17%. 

По данным Canalys, обеспечение безопасности контента является одним из самых перспективных секторов с точки зрения прибыли. В исследовании отмечается, что Trend Micro является самой быстроразвивающейся компанией среди ведущих мировых поставщиков решений для защиты контента: в первом квартале компания опередила "Лабораторию Касперского", чей рост составил 12%, а также Symantec и McAfee, рост которых составил 6,9 и 6,5% соответственно. 

На региональных рынках ПО для защиты контента Trend Micro заняла первое место в Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе с показателем роста 38,7%, в Латинской Америке с ростом в 18%, а также второе место в регионе EMEA, где ее рост составил 13,3%. При этом она опередила компанию McAfee, рост которой составил 9,6%.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro InterScan Web Security 5.5 – корпоративный контроль облачных приложений*

Компания Trend Micro представила новую версию своего решения InterScan Web Security 5.5 для защиты корпоративной сети от угроз, связанных с использованием web-приложений и просмотром вweb-страниц, на уровне шлюза доступа в Интернет. Представляя собой мощный шлюз, который защищает корпоративный канал доступа в Интернету, система InterScan Web Security 5.5 обеспечивает еще более глубокий контроль над растущим использованием облачных приложений, включая интернет-пейджеры, файлообменные сети, видео- и аудио-приложения, а также web-почту.







Web-шлюз Trend Micro InterScan Web Security 5.5 предлагает корпоративным заказчикам превосходную защиту от интернет-угроз вместе с сокращением затрат на безопасности за счет консолидации серверов в центре обработки данных. Такая консолидация стала возможной за счет возможности запуска системы на «голом железе», а также на гипервизорах VMware и Microsoft Hyper-V. Вместе с InterScan Web Security 5.5 можно внедрить отдельный модуль Advanced Reporting and Management (расширенная отчетность и управление), который обеспечивает централизованный контроль трафика в сети, детализацию хронологии отчетов, а также управление политиками.

В отличие от многих других решений для защиты корпоративной сети на уровне web-шлюза, Trend Micro InterScan Web Security 5.5 предлагает детальный контроль приложений с полной фиксацией всего трафика всех приложений на всех портах: многие конкурирующие решения применяют политики ограничений только к тем протоколам и портам, для которых могут выступать в роли прокси-сервера. В частности, поддерживается обнаружение и отслеживание более 420 стандартных протоколов Интернета, а также тысяч популярных интернет-приложений.

Для лучшей защиты от самых новых и глубоко замаскированных web-угроз Trend Micro InterScan Web Security 5.5 предлагает углубленную инспекцию HTTP-пакетов с возможностью фильтрации по любым признакам. Готовый набор политик фильтрации позволяет администраторам быстро задать некоторые типовые ограничения: разрешение или запрет на публикацию данных пользователями в социальных сетях, разрешение на отправку определенных типов вложений через публичные сервисы web-почты, а также перечень браузеров (и версий), которые можно использовать для доступа к Интернету. Дополнительно администраторы могут собирать типовой трафик от определенных приложений, чтобы создать собственные фильтры для применения любой необходимой политики.

Кроме стандартных действий типа «Разрешить», «Блокировать», «Отслеживать» и «Предупреждать», механизм фильтрации по адресам URL теперь поддерживает несколько дополнительных функций. В частности, лимиты по времени позволяют администраторам задавать предельное общее время работы с внешними web-сайтами в рабочее и нерабочее время. Также можно задавать ограничения по разрешенным адресам или категориям сайтов в определенное время суток, а еще при необходимости можно выдавать временные разрешения на полный доступ некоторым пользователям, если это будет нужным. Еще одна функция под названием Password Override позволяет администраторам назначить определенных пользователей, которые могут однократно обойти установленную блокировку на доступ к некоторому сайту, просто введя специальный пароль в своем браузере.

Подробнее о возможностях обновленного защитного web-шлюза можно узнать в специальном пресс-релизе и на официальной странице продукта.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro выпускает обновленную линейку средств защиты Titanium 2012*

Компания Trend Micro, известный производитель средств защиты от интернет-угроз, анонсировала обновленную линейку продуктов Trend Micro Titanium. Предлагаемые приложения надежно защитят пользовательские системы от вирусов, троянов и другого вредоносного ПО, гарантируют сохранность важной информации, а также обеспечат безопасность портативных устройств. В состав новой линейки входят приложения Titanium Maximum Security 2012, Titanium Internet Security 2012 и Titanium AntiVirus Plus 2012.







В прошлом году вниманию пользователей была представлена «облачная» инфраструктура Smart Protection Network, позволяющая справляться с малоизученными угрозами, благодаря обширной базе данных, пополняемой членами сообщества. Новые версии Trend Micro Titanium комплектуются двумя дополнительными движками, один из которых предназначен для обнаружения и удаления фальшивых антивирусов (ransomware), а другой обеспечивает защиту от ботнет-угроз.

Одним из наиболее интересных дополнений являются инструменты для защиты мобильных устройств. Версия Titanium Maximum Security 2012 позволит обеспечить безопасную работу устройств на базе операционных систем iOS и Android, в том числе предлагает надежную защиту от вирусов, предусматривает возможности определения координат потерянного устройства и дистанционной блокировки смартфона с помощью SMS-сообщения. 

Пользователям, проводящим много времени в глобальной сети, придется по душе сервис SafeSync, предназначенный для хранения персональных данных в «онлайне» и их быстрой синхронизации между различными устройствами. Пакет Titanium Maximum Security комплектуется 10 Гб пространства на сервере, а решение Titanium Internet Security поставляется с хранилищем в 2 Гб. В распоряжении клиентов также окажется локальный «сейф» для хранения конфиденциальных данных в зашифрованном виде. А новый компонент PC Optimizer обеспечит более производительную работу системы за счет своевременной чистки реестра, удаления временных файлов и элементов cookies, а также очистки истории браузера. 

Инструментальные панели Trend Micro для браузеров Firefox и Internet Explorer предупредят о потенциально опасных сайтах, ссылки на которые опубликованы на страницах Facebook и Twitter или предоставлены поисковым движком. К сожалению, в списке поддерживаемых браузеров все еще отсутствует Google Chrome. 

Предлагаемые средства защиты выгодно отличаются по цене от продуктов других известных производителей, таких как Kaspersky и Norton. Стоимость пакета Trend Micro Titanium Maximum Security составляет 79.95 долларов, Titanium Internet Security обойдется пользователям в 69.95, а антивирус Titanium AntiVirus Plus можно приобрести за 39.95 долларов.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro Deep Security 8 – борьба с вирусами в виртуализованных серверных средах*

Японская компания Trend Micro представила Deep Security 8.0 – новую версию своего решения для антивирусной защиты физических и виртуальных систем в промышленных масштабах с полной поддержкой программных интерфейсов VMware vShield 5.0 API. Тесная интеграция с технологией VMware vShield 5.0, предназначенной для поиска и уничтожения вирусов внутри виртуальных машин, обеспечивает повышенную производительность в самых нагруженных средах на базе самых популярных технологий виртуализации.







Корпоративные серверы все чащи становятся полностью виртуальными, причем крупнейшим вендором на рынке платформ виртуализации остается компания VMware, хотя технологии Microsoft Hyper-V и Citrix Xen тоже вносят немалый вклад в переход от физических серверов к виртуальным. Миграция в виртуальные среды, однако, имеет одно неприятное последствие, получившее название «антивирусный шторм» – дело в том, что традиционные антивирусные решения не слишком эффективно работают в виртуальных средах. Запуск обычного антивирусного сканирования на множестве виртуальных машин, работающих на одном физическом сервере, приводит к серьезному падению производительности. Для решения этой проблемы компания VMware преобразовала часть своей вездесущей технологии vShield для работы без установки агентских модулей в гостевые системы при сканировании серверов в инфраструктуре VSphere. С выпуском системы Deep Security 8 компания Trend Micro считает себя первым производителем, который эффективно применил новые возможности технологии vShield на практике.

Главным новшеством решения Deep Security 8.0 является проверка целостности файлов без агентов. Кроме того, создание «снимка» состояния сервера для отслеживания изменений тоже выполняется без агентских модулей. Новая версия Deep Security также взаимодействует с технологией Trend Micro SecureCloud 2.0, которая обеспечивает шифрование сохраняемой в «облаках» информации на базе правил. Таким образом, продукты Deep Security и SecureCloud теперь могут обмениваться данными о целостности защищаемых данных.

Например, новая версия Deep Security может проверить актуальность защиты любого сервера, который обращается к шифрованным данным, перед обменом ключами. При проверке целостности, если виртуальная машина скомпрометирована или не имеет надлежащей защиты, система SecureCloud может сигнализировать об этом нарушении либо блокировать доступ к данным виртуальной машины, запретив применение соответствующего ключа шифрования. Система Deep Security 8.0 полностью совместима с технологиями vSphere 5.0, vShield Manager 5, vShield Endpoint Security API 2.0, а также предлагает обратную совместимость с vSphere 4.1 и vShield 1.0.

Несмотря на новый механизм сканирования без агентов с помощью технологии vShield, некоторые проблемы остались – сейчас система Deep Security может только обнаруживать вирусы при сканировании, но не удалять вирусы. С другой стороны, Deep Security 8.0 предлагает и работу через агентские модули, в том числе для Linux и Windows, которые реализуют полный цикл борьбы с вирусам вплоть до уничтожения.

Столь тесное партнерство компаний Trend Micro и VMware имеет под собой серьезные основания. Дело в том, что год назад, когда разработчики Trend Micro взялись за реализацию антивирусного сканирования без агентских модулей, перед ними стояла цель отобрать часть рынка у нынешних лидеров в этой сфере – компаний Symantec и McAfee, которые отложили внедрение технологии vShield в своих продуктах. Сейчас более 40% копий Deep Security продаются по цене 1000 долл. США за сервер в конфигурации с технологией vShield (без агентских модулей). Как считают в Trend Micro, именно такой подход к антивирусному сканированию серверов в долгосрочной перспективе станет самым востребованным. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro выпустила Mobile Security Personal Edition для смартфонов и планшетов Androi*

*Trend Micro выпустила Mobile Security Personal Edition для смартфонов и планшетов Android*

Компания Trend Micro сообщает о пополнении линейки продуктов Trend Micro Mobile. Новое решение под названием Trend Micro Mobile Security Personal Edition предназначено для защиты от интернет-угроз смартфонов и планшетных компьютеров на базе ОС Android. В состав пакета входят сканер для обнаружения вредоносных приложений, средства поиска и защиты похищенных и потерянных устройств, а также инструменты, гарантирующие безопасность мобильного web-серфинга, телефонных переговоров или обмена текстовыми сообщениями.







Воспользовавшись «онлайновым» порталом владелец устройства сможет установить текущее местоположение потерянного устройства на карте Google и активировать сигнал тревоги, срабатывающий даже при включении «бесшумного» режима работы. Если обнаружить потерянный смартфон не удалось, Trend Micro Mobile Security for Android позволит заблокировать доступ к устройству или удалить из его памяти конфиденциальную информацию. Отдельного упоминания заслуживает функция автоматической блокировки мобильногоустройства при попытке замены сим-карты.

Перечисленные меры нельзя назвать пустой предосторожностью, если принимать во внимание растущие объемы персональной информации, хранимой в памяти портативных устройств. Завладев вашим смартфоном, злоумышленник получит доступ не только к вашему фотоархиву, но и к учетным записям в социальных сетях, к банковскому счету, а в отдельных случаях сможет с помощью мобильника отключить охранную сигнализацию и получить физический доступ в жилище. 

Усовершенствованные механизмы защиты мобильного серфинга, голосовой связи и обмена текстовыми сообщениями позволят владельцам устройств не стать жертвами кибер-мошенников и обеспечат блокировку нежелательных вызовов и SMS. А встроенные средства родительского контроля помогут ограничить интернет-активность несовершеннолетних пользователей. Для реализации этих функций используются ресурсы «облачной» инфраструктуры Trend Micro Smart Protection Network, ежедневно блокирующей более 5 миллиардов угроз. 

Trend Micro Mobile Security Personal Edition можно приобрести в интернет-магазине Android Market или у известных поставщиков программного обеспечения. Антивирусный сканер, включенный в комплект поставки, является бесплатным. Однако за использование premium-сервисов, таких как Lost Device Protection и Surf, Call, Text Security потребуется лицензия, стоимость которой составляет 29.99 долларов в год.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro предлагает новые решения для защиты корпоративной IT-инфраструктуры*

Компания Trend Micro анонсировала обновленную версию платформы OfficeScan 10.6, а представила на суд общественности также новые версии продуктов Mobile Security 7.1 и Data Protection 3.1. С помощью предлагаемых решений клиентские организации смогут обеспечить эффективную защиту пользователей, данных и вычислительных ресурсов с минимальными затратами времени и средств. Благодаря тесной интеграции между перечисленными продуктами, корпоративные IT-специалисты смогут централизованно управлять системами защиты в масштабах всей организации, а также установить всеобъемлющий контроль над мобильными устройствами, подключаемыми к корпоративным сетям.







Решение Trend Micro OfficeScan 10.6 поможет организовать комплексную защиту корпоративной IT-инфраструктуры от широкого спектра угроз. Вниманию пользователей новой версии предлагается опциональный DLP-плагин, позволяющий предотвратить утечку конфиденциальных важных данных. Всеобъемлющая DLP-система, гарантирующая безопасность конечных точек сети, может быть развернута за считанные минуты, а не за месяцы, как это было ранее. Таким образом, предприятия смогут избежать штрафов, ликвидировать бреши в системе защиты и организовать обработку критически важной информации в соответствии с законодательными и отраслевыми нормативами.

Новая версия продукта Trend Micro Mobile Security 7.1 может похвастаться поддержкой устройств Apple iPad и iPhone, а также современных смартфонов Android и Blackberry. Механизмы, позволяющие установить всеобъемлющий контроль над мобильными девайсами, интегрированы в единую среду управления OfficeScan. Продукт Trend Micro Mobile Security 7.1 также позволит обеспечить более продуктивную работу персонала, дополнительную гибкость бизнес-процессов и повышенную удовлетворенность сотрудников и клиентов за счет минимизации существующих рисков. 

С продуктом Trend Micro Endpoint Encryption 3.1 в распоряжение клиентских организаций окажутся мощные и простые в использовании инструменты для шифрования конфиденциальной информации, хранимой в памяти различных устройств (включая ноутбуки, USB-диски и сменные носители). Средства для проведения аудита в режиме реального времени помогут получить неопровержимые доказательства вредоносной активности, необходимые для обнаружения и устранения уязвимостей в системе защиты. Кроме того, Trend Micro Endpoint Encryption предусматривает возможность авторизации пользователей перед загрузкой (pre-boot authentication), что гарантирует высочайший уровень безопасности конечных точек.

Продукты Trend Micro Endpoint Encryption 3.1, Trend Micro Mobile Security 7.1 и OfficeScan 10.6 уже поступили в продажу. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro SafeSync – онлайн-хранилище получило поддержку платформы Mac OS X*

Компания Trend Micro официально представила новую версию своего сервиса SafeSync, предназначенного для синхронизации файлов между ПК и мобильными устройствами, а также между личными архивами разных людей. Вдобавок к новому графическому интерфейсу нынешняя версия сервиса SafeSync поддерживает перетаскивание объектов для моментальной синхронизации, как это сделано в другом популярном сервисе схожего назначения DropBox.








Из значительных новшеств сервиса SafeSync стоит отметить поддержку платформы Mac OS в дополнение к ранее уже поддерживаемым платформам Windows, Android и iOS. Кроме того, конечные пользователи получили гораздо более точный контроль над всеми своими операциями по синхронизации файлов и обмену файлами. За счет этого контроля можно вовремя обнаружить, что на мобильном устройстве не хватит места для синхронизации очередной порции файлов.

Одно из самых интересных достоинств сервиса SafeSync заключается в том, что пользователь всегда может узнать, кому именно и когда были отправлены ссылки для загрузки файлов из его/ее личного архива. Также пользователь может быстро задавать и отбывать права доступа к каждому конкретному файлу или группе файлов. В целом обновленный сервис SafeSync можно рассматривать как один из самых удобных на сегодняшний день инструментов для быстрой отправки файлов другому пользователю в виде ссылки или через механизм синхронизации.

При использовании сервиса Trend Micro в качестве инструмента коллективной работы можно поделиться файлами сразу с несколькими коллегами – эта операция выполняется с помощью специальных групповых папок Team Folders. Также сервис Trend Micro хранит историю файлов – до 10 версий каждого файла, так что если сразу два человека вносят изменения в файл в одно и то же время, сервис SafeSync не помешает это сделать, зато не даст данным одного из пользователей пропасть безвозвратно.

Сервис Trend Micro SafeSync неплохо подходит для использования в небольших организациях и для частных потребителей, однако существует и промышленная версия, предлагающая специальный административный интерфейс для управления большим числом пользователей. Этот вариант сервиса также включает в себя объединенное хранилище, в котором заказчик может приобрести дополнительное место для хранения своих файлов, а потом поделить это место между своими сотрудниками.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro Rescue Disk - аварийный диск восстановления системы*

Trend Micro Rescue Disk позволяет создавать загрузочный CD/DVD диск или загрузочную USB-флешку, которые помогут удалить с зараженной системы сложные угрозы, такие как TDL4-руткиты, без загрузки ОС Windows
Что такое руткиты?

Руткиты представляют собой тип вредоносных программ, которые могут скрыть свою деятельность, управляя критическими областями операционной системы вашего компьютера. Многие руткиты могут скрыть свои драйверы, процессы и записи реестра от программ безопасности (антивирусов, антивирусных и антруткит сканеров). Из-за того, что руткиты тщательно маскируют себя в системе, часто их трудно обнаружить и удалить (Подробнее о руткитах и их опасных модификаций - буткитов вы можете узнать в статье Буткиты, руткиты - что это значит?).

Аварийный диск восстановления Trend Micro Rescue Disk с антивирусным сканером Trend Micro позволяет справляться с такими сложными угрозами, как руткиты, за счет работы без запуска операционной системы Windows. 







Загрузочный диск Trend Micro проверяет скрытые файлы, системные драйвера, главную загрузочную запись (MBR) на жестком диске компьютера, не нарушая работу операционной системы.

Скачать Trend Micro Rescue Disk

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro Mobile App Reputation – комплексная оценка безопасности мобильных приложений*

Компания Trend Micro, один из лидеров в сфере облачных решений безопасности, сегодня представила свою новую технологию репутационной оценки мобильных приложений под названием Mobile App Reputation. По заявлению разработчика, это первое в истории отрасли решение для автоматической идентификации, анализа и оценки мобильных приложений по таким критериям, как выполнение вредоносных действий (вероятно, имеются в виду скрытные звонки и SMS на платные номера), хищение приватных пользовательских данных, а также неоправданное потребление памяти устройства, сетевого трафика и заряда батареи.







В основе представленного решения лежит фирменная инфраструктура Smart Protection Network, которая обеспечивает защиту от вредоносных сайтов, электронных писем и файлов в настольных и серверных продуктах безопасности Trend Micro. Теперь возможности этой инфраструктуры решено поставить на службу пользователей мобильных устройств, разработчиков приложений, сетевых операторов и интернет-магазинов приложений. Анализ кода мобильного приложения и его обращений к web-сайтам, а также динамический контроль поведения с дальнейшей корреляцией выявленных особенностей с обширной и постоянной обновляемой базой знаний по угрозам безопасности позволяют с высокой достоверностью идентифицировать опасные мобильные приложения.

Представленная технология пока поддерживает только операционные системы Android и Symbian, однако компания Trend Micro планирует со временем распространить ее и на другие мобильные платформы. По заявлению разработчиков в настоящий момент технология в Smart Protection Network отслеживает более 250 тыс. приложений и позволяет ежедневно заносит в базу данных 5 тыс. новых приложений и программных обновлений.

Пользователи продуктов безопасности Trend Micro для мобильных устройств уже сегодня могут подключиться к системе Mobile App Reputation, загрузив программу-сканер на странице https://market.android.com/details?id=com.trendmicro.tmmspersonal

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro DirectPass 1.0 – «онлайновый» менеджер паролей*

Компания Trend Micro представила свой новый продукт под названием DirectPass 1.0, онлайновый менеджер паролей для операционной системы Windows. Этот инструмент, также доступный в виде мобильного приложения для платформ iOS и Android, предоставляет возможность безопасного хранения паролей и их автоматического ввода при входе на сайт. Пользователям также предстоит оценить встроенные инструменты для автоматического заполнения форм и создания безопасных записок и даже интегрированный web-браузер с дополнительными защитными механизмами.







Новому продукту придется существовать в условиях достаточно жесткой конкуренции. На современном рынке ПО представлено немалое количество менеджеров паролей, включая такие популярные продукты, как Lastpass и KeePass, а также Norton Identity Safe Beta.

Подобно конкурирующим решениям, Trend Micro DirectPass предоставляет возможность хранения всех существующих паролей в «онлайне» в безопасном зашифрованном виде. Это означает, что пользователю не придется удерживать в памяти большое количество информации. Для получения доступа к серверному хранилищу и взаимодействия с его содержимым клиенту достаточно будет запомнить единственный мастер-пароль.

DirectPass устанавливается на компьютер в качестве браузерного плагина и может похвастаться тесной совместимостью со свежими версиями популярных продуктов Internet Explorer, Firefox и Chrome. Как объясняют разработчики, программа распознает попытку входа на web-сайт, присутствующий в базе данных приложения, после чего самостоятельно вводит идентификационные данные в соответствующие поля. Благодаря «облачной» природе предлагаемого решения, хранимую на сервере персональную информацию можно без особого труда синхронизировать между несколькими настольными компьютерами и устройствами, на которых установлен клиент DirectPass. Это означает, что пользователь сможет получить доступ к персональному хранилищу паролей с любого устройства, подключенного к глобальной сети.

Приложение также самостоятельно идентифицирует дубликаты паролей и легко угадываемые кодовые слова и предложит заменить их на более надежные аналоги. А встроенный генератор паролей придет на помощь в тех случаях, если пользователь не способен самостоятельно придумать подходящее кодовое слово.

В состав пакета также входит отдельный web-браузер, предназначенный для безопасного взаимодействия с банковским и финансовыми сайтами. DirectPass обеспечивает шифрование нажатий на кнопки, тем самым гарантируя надежную защиту от шпионских приложений – «кейлоггеров». Отдельного упоминания заслуживает функция автоматического заполнения разнообразных web-форм и встроенный «блокнот» для создания защищенных зашифрованных записок Secure Notes, закрепляемых за учетной записью на сайте Trend Micro.

Стоит отметить, что DirectPass представляет собой коммерческий сервис, хотя пользователи смогут бесплатно хранить в «онлайне» до пяти паролей. Полноценная годовая подписка обойдется клиентам в 14,95 долларов (также существует более выгодная двухгодичная подписка стоимостью в 24,95 долларов).

Клиентское приложение DirectPass 1.0 распространяется совершенно бесплатно и работает под управлением операционной системы Windows XP SP3 и более поздних версий. Также доступны мобильные клиенты для устройств iPad, iPhone и Android.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro Control Manager – единый контроль утечек информации на предприятии*

Компания Trend Micro выпустила пакет Control Manager, который впервые объединяет функции защиты данных от похищения и утечки с функциями защиты от сетевых угроз в единой централизованной консоли. C выпуском Trend Micro Control Manager администраторы больших корпоративных сетей получают в свое распоряжение комплексный инструмент с возможностью контроля по всему предприятию целиком.







Компания Trend Micro известна, в первую очередь, своими решениями для защиты от внешних угроз, включая антивирусы и разного рода фильтры. Тем не менее, подобная защита конечных точек и сети в целом стала сегодня недостаточной, поскольку современные организации все чаще страдают от намеренных или случайных утечек информации. Чтобы избавить заказчиков от таких проблем, Trend Micro представила собственную систему защиты от утечек (DLP – Data Loss Prevention) с исключительными характеристиками по экономическим параметрам: не нужны дополнительные агентские модули на конечных точках, не нужны дополнительные серверы, не нужны дополнительные консоли администрирования.

Пакет Control Manager с интегрированной DLP-системой объединяет в себе защиту данных от угроз и утечек на уровне клиентских машин, серверов и шлюзов. С этим новым продуктом заказчик может в обозримые сроки создать и внедрить единую политику защиты данных, машин и сетей с централизованным контролем.

Разработчикам пакета Trend Micro Control Manager удалось создать систему, которая обеспечивает максимально быстрое получение информации о нарушениях режима доступа, статусе запрашиваемой пользователем информации, а также об общей ситуации с соблюдением режима. Включенные в комплект поставки готовые шаблоны политик для разных регионов и отраслей помогают заказчикам быстро начать внедрение новой системы с таких чувствительных в секретности отраслях, как здравоохранение, финансовые организации и платежные системы.

Цена нового решения Trend Micro оказалась вполне доступной по меркам DLP-индустрии. Для обслуживания организаций, насчитывающих более 500 пользователей, стоимость лицензии на Trend Micro Control Manager составляет от $21,12 за одно рабочее место с годовым контрактом на стандартную поддержку. Дополнительный DLP-модуль доступен всем владельцам лицензий, а сама консоль Control Manager включена в состав набора Trend Micro Enterprise Security Suite. Консоль Control Manager поддерживает централизованное управление DLP-модулями для систем Trend Micro OfficeScan (защита офисных документов), Trend Micro ScanMail (защита электронной почты) и Trend Micro InterScan Messaging Security (комплексная защита корпоративной коммуникации). Подробнее о продукте можно узнать на официальной странице по адресу http://www.trendmicro.com/us/enterprise/security-management/control-manager.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro предлагает для бета-тестирования обновленную линейку Titanium 2013*

Компания Trend Micro Incorporated, всемирно известный производитель средств защиты от интернет-угроз, сообщает о доступности бета-версий продуктов Trend Micro Titanium Maximum Security 2013, Trend Micro Titanium Internet Security 2013 и Trend Micro Titanium for Mac 2013. Предлагаемые решения способны защитить клиентские системы от вирусов, троянов, шпионских программ и другого вредоносного ПО, распространяемого по различным каналам (например, через социальные сети Facebook и Twitter или по электронной почте). Большинство интернет-угроз будут остановлены до того, как они проникнут в систему и смогут причинить вред пользовательским данным.







Titanium Maximum Security предотвратит кражу персональной информации и гарантирует надежную защиту от «спама». В состав продукта также включены полезные дополнительные инструменты для безопасного удаления данных или размещения наиболее важных данных в безопасном «онлайновом» хранилище. Несмотря на исчерпывающую функциональность, продукты отличаются крайне низкими требованиями к ресурсам системы и малым количеством выводимых на экран всплывающих окон и уведомлений.

В линейке Trend Micro Titanium, ориентированной на потребительский рынок, используются современные «облачные» технологии, а также патентованные механизмы поведенческого анализа, позволяющие быстро и аккуратно распознать как распространенные, так и малоизученные угрозы. Простой пользовательский интерфейс обеспечит доступ к большинству наиболее востребованных инструментов и функций прямо с главного экрана.

В новой версии Titanium 2013 реализована поддержка новой операционной системы Windows 8. Разработчики сообщают о внесении существенных изменений в программный код продукта, гарантирующих более качественное и быстрое обнаружение и удаление вредоносного ПО. Вниманию пользователей также предлагаются мощные средства родительского контроля, которые помогут уберечь детей от посещения нежелательных сайтов.

Копию бета-версии можно совершенно бесплатно загрузить с официального сайта продукта – www.TrendMicro.com/TitaniumBeta. Дополнительным стимулом для участия в тестировании является розыгрыш денежных призов, в котором примут участие пользователи из США, Канады и Великобритании, загрузившие бета-версии Titanium 2013 в период между 11 июня и 11 июля 2012 года, примут участие в розыгрыше денежных призов. Компания планирует разыграть 10 призов по 100 долларов и 5 призов по 500 долларов, а один счастливчик может рассчитывать на получение «гран-при» в размере 1000 долларов. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Обновление Smart Protection Network – облачного антивирусного сервиса от Trend Micro*

Компания Trend Micro запустила обновленный вариант своего глобального облачного сервиса Smart Protection Network. Теперь этот сервис, служащий опорой для множества продуктов Trend Micro в борьбе с сетевыми угрозами, получил новые возможности для защиты от облачных, мобильных и направленных атак.







Сервис Smart Protection Network компании Trend Micro работает с 2008 года. В новой редакции сервис предлагает расширенные функции для анализа крупных объемов данных, что позволяет компании Trend Micro быстро идентифицировать новые угрозы в более широком диапазоне источников, обеспечивая глобальный контроль ситуации и остановку угроз быстрее, чем когда-либо раньше.

Среди новых технологий, реализованных в Smart Protection Network, сами разработчики выделяют, в частности, контроль репутации для мобильных приложений (для мобильных угроз), правила определения уязвимостей (для уязвимостей и эксплойтов), правила инспекции сети (для сетевой коммуникации), а также ведение облачных «белых списков» (для исключения ложных срабатываний). В сочетании с уже известными технологиями контроля репутации (для web-сайтов, электронной почты и файлов) это улучшает качество работы Trend Micro по обнаружению угроз в масштабе всего мира.

Кроме внутренних инструментов для поиска взаимосвязей между всеми компонентами атак, а также моделирования поведения киберпреступников и среды, в которой они работают, в новой редакции своего сервиса Trend Micro обеспечивает мгновенную обработку и распространение информации об угрозах для всех продуктов, использующих информацию Smart Protection Network для борьбы с вирусами на местах. Например, этот облачный сервис используется в качестве главного источника информации в пакете Trend Micro Deep Security – флагманском продукте компании для физических, виртуальных и облачных сред; Trend Micro Deep Discovery – инновационном решении для поиска опасных и постоянных угроз; а также Trend Micro Titanium – системе защиты клиентских терминалов потребительского уровня.

Чтобы оценить масштаб сервиса Smart Protection Network, стоит рассмотреть несколько цифр. В 2008 г. компания Trend Micro обнаружила 1 миллион образцов вирусов, а к 2012 г. число отслеживаемых уникальных угроз выросло до 30 миллионов. Мобильные угрозы тоже не отстают: в 2008 г. компания Trend Micro отслеживала менее 100 угроз для мобильных систем, а в 2012 г. найдено уже более 27 тысяч новых вредоносных приложений только для платформы Android. Вначале сервис Smart Protection Network контролировал 5 млрд запросов по анализу адресов URL, электронной почты и файлов в день. В 2012 г. это число утроилось до 16 с лишним млрд запросов в день. Объем проанализированных данных вырос с 1 Тб в день до более 6 Тб. Сейчас Smart Protection Network определяет и блокирует более 200 млн угроз в день, то есть более 2300 в секунду. Узлы, обеспечивающие работу сервиса, поддерживают исследовательские лаборатории в 12 регионах мира и 1200 экспертов по безопасности. По заказу компания Trend Micro поставляет локальные варианты Smart Protection Server, чтобы все операции по обработке особо секретных и важных данных не выходили за рамки локальной сети.

Дополнительно следует напомнить, что сервис Trend Micro Smart Protection Network интегрируется со всеми актуальными продуктами и услугами Trend Micro. Кроме всего прочего, на базе сервиса предлагается несколько бесплатных онлайн-инструментов, в том числе, Trend Micro HouseCall (антивирус по запросу), Trend Micro HouseCall for Mobile (сканирование Android-устройств на наличие зараженных и изначально вредных приложений), Trend Micro Smart Surfing для платформы iOS (блокирование опасного контента) и Trend Micro ThreatWatch для iPhone и Android (агрегатор новостей по безопасности на мобильном устройстве).

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro Deep Security 9 – защита IT-ресурсов предприятия локально и в облаках*

На конференции VMworld 2012 компания Trend Micro представила новую версию своей многофункциональной системы для защиты серверов, приложений и данных во всех целевых средах: физических, виртуальных и облачных. Особое внимание в версии Deep Security 9 уделено повышению отдачи от внедрения облачных и виртуальных технологий в мелких и крупных организациях, а также у сервис-провайдеров и в решениях класса IaaS (инфраструктура как услуга).

Прежние версии пакета Deep Security уже познакомили заказчиков с платформой безопасности без агентских модулей, ориентированной на виртуализованные VMware-среды. Версия Deep Security 9 предлагает дополнительное повышение производительности и простоту использования, сохраняя архитектуру без агентских модулей. В то же время Deep Security 9 расширяет сферу действия защитных технологий на публичные и гибридные облака, предлагая возможность быстрой передачи нагрузки в эти среды с поддержанием высочайшего уровня безопасности и контроля.

Платформа Deep Security использует сразу два механизм защиты – с агентами и без – чтобы автоматически и эффективно защищать виртуальные серверы и рабочие места, а также публичные и частные облака с максимальной отдачей. В состав платформы входят: антивирус, модуль контроля репутации web-сайтов, брандмауэр, система предотвращения вторжений, модуль контроля неприкосновенности данных, а также модуль контроля журналов. Все эти компоненты интегрированы в едином продукте, которое защищает критически важные IT-ресурсы предприятия от утечек и повреждения данных, а также от перебоев в работе, не требуя при этом крупных восстановительных мероприятий. Также система Deep Security 9 без значительных затрат позволяет выполнить положения таких важных нормативов по защите информации, как PCI DSS 2.0, HIPAA, NIST и SAS 70.

С технической точки зрения немаловажно отметить интеграцию Trend Micro Deep Security 9 с такими технологиями, как vCloud Director и Amazon Web Services. Обновленная единая консоль управления позволяет распространить защитные меры организации на системы, запущенные во внешних облачных ресурсах. Например, для виртуальных машин и приложений, работающих в публичных средах VMware vCloud и Amazon, можно применять те же политики, что и для внутренней сети, причем контроль внутренних и внешних систем ведется из единой консоли.

Пакет Deep Security 9 будет поддерживать свежие релизы продуктов VMware: vSphere 5.1 и vCloud Networking and Security (vCNS). Улучшения в технологии защиты без агентских модулей помогают повысить производительность системы за счет кэширования и дедупликации данных на уровне гипервизоровVMware ESX. Механизм выработки рекомендаций на базе сканирования помогает настраивать политики безопасности не наугад, а с помощью точных исходных данных.

Контроль целостности гипервизоров в системе Deep Security 9 обеспечивает улучшенный контроль безопасности виртуализованных систем. За счет использования технологии Intel TPM/TXT пакет Deep Security 9 способен отслеживать любые несанкционированные изменения в гипервизоре, помогая заказчикам соблюдать такие нормативные требования, как PCI DSS Virtualization Guidelines (указания по виртуализации для платежных систем).

В пакете Deep Security 9 реализована гибкая архитектура для обслуживания нескольких юридических лиц в одной системе – вы можете программно выделить области обслуживания для разных клиентов. Это удобно для многоцелевых центров обработки данных и сервис-провайдеров. Кроме всего прочего, поддерживается делегирование полномочий и самообслуживание для корпоративных клиентов, а также раздельное назначение прав доступа к компонентам Deep Security. Программный интерфейс управления с сохранением состояний (RESTful API) дополнительно облегчает расширение функций системы Deep Security и ее интеграцию с современной облачной инфраструктурой.

Поставки коммерческой версии Deep Security 9 планируется начать к концу 2012 года. Цена будет рассчитываться по числу обслуживаемых серверов, а также по числу и составу лицензируемых модулей. Подробнее о продукте можно узнать на сайте производителя по адресу http://www.trendmicro.com/products/deep-security/.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro представила обновленную линейку продуктов Titanium 2013*

Компания Trend Micro Incorporated анонсировала обновленное семейство продуктов Titanium Internet Security 2013. Эти приложения, ориентированные на потребительский рынок, гарантируют эффективную защиту пользовательских систем, а также хранимых на них файлов и персональной информации, от современных интернет-угроз. В состав линейки входят пять популярных программных продуктов — Titanium Antivirus+, Titanium Internet Security, Titanium Maximum Security, Titanium Premium Security и Titanium Internet Security for Mac.







По мнению экспертов, огромное количество опасностей подстерегают пользователя в те моменты, когда он чувствует себя в относительной безопасности, а именно при посещении своей личной страницы в социальной сети. Обновленные инструменты Titanium Internet Security способны распознавать гиперссылки, ведущие со страниц социальных сетей (Facebook, Twitter, Google+, LinkedIn, MySpace и Pinterest) на потенциально опасные сайты. Более того, при обнаружении опасной ссылки, Titanium позволяет пользователю поделиться этой информацией со своими друзьями.

У обитателей соцсетей есть еще одно распространенное уязвимое место. Речь идет о настройке параметров учетной записи, которые делают персональную информацию недоступной для посторонних. 35% респондентов никогда не проверяют указанные настройки, а половина пользователей делают это не чаще чем раз в шесть месяцев. Исследователи также установили, что различные сведения, представляющие интерес для мошенников (такие как дата и место рождения, клички домашних животных и др.) можно обнаружить в открытом виде на 60% страниц. Новая утилита под названием Facebook Privacy Scanner for Windows поможет избежать нежелательных последствий. Одним нажатием на кнопку пользователь сможет убедиться в корректности настроек и проверить свою страницу на сайте Facebook на наличие персональной и секретной информации.

Стоит поподробнее рассказать о каждом из продуктов в обновленной линейке. Первым в списке значится приложение Trend Micro Titanium Antivirus +. Этот базовый инструментарий, вопреки своему названию, предлагает пользователям нечто большее, чем обычная защита от вирусов и шпионских программ. Приложение обеспечит безопасность точек доступа Wi-Fi, блокирует нежелательную корреспонденцию, а также позволит убедиться в том, что в результатах поиска в окне браузера отсутствуют потенциально опасные ссылки. Что еще более важно, Titanium Antivirus + способен гарантировать безопасную работу пользователей в социальных сетях. Два инструмента Facebook Privacy Scanner и Social Networking Security убедятся в безопасности настроек учетной записи и сообщат об обнаружении потенциальных уязвимостей.

Titanium Antivirus + представляет собой превосходное средство защиты начального уровня, однако зачастую пользователи испытывают потребность в дополнительных инструментах. Владельцам нескольких домашних ПК рекомендуется обратить свое внимание на продукт под названием Titanium Internet Security, который защитит всех членов вашей семьи.

Согласно результатам опроса, проведенного компанией Trend Micro, примерно 71% пользователей опасаются, что их дети могут столкнуться с нежелательными материалами при посещении web-страниц. Titanium Internet Security сделает пребывание несовершеннолетних в Интернете более безопасным, вы всегда будете знать, какие сайты посещают подростки и какие именно материалы их интересуют. При этом родителям не придется заключать юных пользователей в жесткие рамки и ограничивать свободу их перемещения по сети. Titanium Internet Security также предотвратит кражу персональных данных с жесткого диска (таких как номера кредитных карт, адреса электронной почты и пароли) и поможет оптимизировать работу ПК.

Если в вашем распоряжении имеются не только настольные компьютеры, но и портативные устройства, расширенный инструментарий Titanium Maximum Security может оказаться хорошим выбором. В комплект поставки Maximum Security входит система родительского контроля Trend Micro Online Guardian и универсальный менеджер паролей Trend Micro DirectPass. Каждый пользователь получит доступ к персональному облачному хранилищу Trend Micro SafeSync и сможет хранить в «онлайне» до 5 гигабайт информации. А наиболее важные документы можно запереть в виртуальный сейф Trend Micro Vault, доступ к которому блокируется дистанционно в случае потери или кражи компьютера. Клиенты Titanium Maximum Security получат три лицензии, позволяющие организовать защиту нескольких устройств, включая настольные ПК, ноутбуки, планшеты и смартфоны.

Возможно, вас также заинтересует редакция Titanium Premium Security, пользователи которой получат две дополнительные лицензии, а емкость доступного хранилища SafeSync будет расширена до 25 гигабайт. Разработчики Trend Micro также позаботились о безопасности владельцев Mac-систем. Titanium Internet Security for Mac предлагает эффективную защиту от спама, вирусов и вредоносного ПО и надежные средства родительского контроля, а также уберегает от угроз, подстерегающих пользователей в социальных сетях.

Новые приложения уже поступили в продажу. Рекомендованная цена Titanium Antivirus + для США составляет 40 долларов. Titanium Internet Security for Mac обойдется пользователям в 50 долл. США, Internet Security, Maximum Security и Premium Security можно приобрести за 80, 90 и 100 долларов США соответственно.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Мобильная безопасность – новые и обновленные продукты от Trend Micro на 2013 год*

Компания Trend Micro провела полное обновление своей линейки потребительских продуктов для обеспечения безопасности мобильных устройств. Так, новый релиз пакета Trend Micro Mobile Security Personal Edition для платформы Android обеспечивает расширенную защиты личной информации пользователя и эффективную защиту от вредоносного ПО. Также для платформы Android вышло два новых приложения – Trend Micro Longevity (утилита для экономии батарей) и Trend Micro Mobile Backup and Restore (резервное копирование и восстановление). Наконец, в потребительской линейке вышли новые версии утилит Trend Micro DirectPass (управление паролями к web-сайтам и сетевым ресурсам на мобильных устройствах) и Trend Micro SafeSync (синхронизация для удобного доступа к данным со всех аппаратов, подконтрольных пользователей).







Главный продукт потребительской линейки мобильных решений Trend Micro – это Trend Micro Mobile Security Personal Edition, который выпускается еще с 2004 г. По статистике Trend Micro, сейчас на каждую тысячу загружаемых приложений в США приходится 26 вредоносных, а почти 2% таких приложений пытаются собрать и переслать личную информацию пользователя. Новая технология Privacy Scanner позволяет распознать попытки кражи фотографий, журналов звонков, SMS-сообщений, адресных книг и даже записей со встроенного микрофона. Новый сканер угроз помогает распознавать и блокировать самые актуальные вредоносные программы с использованием облачных сервисов Trend Micro. В частности, облачная технология Trend Micro Mobile App Reputation System сейчас отслеживает репутацию более 650 тысяч мобильных приложений, учитывая наличие вредоносных компонентов, функций для кражи личной информации и неэффективное расходования заряда батарей. Дополнительно пакет Trend Micro Mobile Security Personal Edition предлагает средства родительского контроля (блокирование спама, контента для взрослых и нежелательных контактов), функцию безопасного просмотра (блокирование заведомо вредоносных web-сайтов), защиту от удаления систем безопасности (для удаления защитных систем требуется специальных мастер-пароль) и защиту от кражи/потери (поиск, блокировка и стирание памяти утраченного аппарата).

Новая утилита Trend Micro Longevity для платформы Android помогает продлить время работы аппаратов от батарей за счет контроля репутации приложений. Черпая сведения из службы Mobile App Reputation, эту утилита определяет, какие приложения чаще всего оказываются причиной быстрого разряда батареи. Кроме того, утилита Longevity может автоматически настроить параметры смартфона и отключить ненужные приложения, чтобы обеспечить максимальное время работы.

Утилита Trend Micro Mobile Backup and Restore, кроме резервного копирования контактов и фотографий, позволяет сохранить в безопасном месте практически все данные на устройстве, чтобы вернуть его в рабочее состояние после аварийных ситуаций или перепрошивки. Резервная копия данных с аппарата сохраняется в облачном сервисе Trend Micro, так что пользователь может восстановить первозданное состояние аппарата в любое время и в любом месте.

Новые мобильные приложения уже доступны в официальном магазине приложений Play Маркет. Годовая подписка на пакет Trend Micro Mobile Security Personal Edition стоит 30 долл. США (для Сев. Америки), утилита Trend Micro Longevity – 6 долл. в год или 10 долл. за два года. Утилита Trend Micro Mobile Backup and Restore, доступная пока в бета-версии, предлагает до 1 Гб места для резервных копий бесплатно, а дополнительные 5 Гб места можно приобрести за 1 долл. в месяц или 10 долл. в год.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Trend Micro Custom Defense – решение для защиты от направленных атак*

Компания Trend Micro представила свою новую стратегию по разработке систем безопасности под названием Custom Defense для защиты корпоративных систем заказчиков от направленных угроз. Принцип действия продуктов, создаваемых в рамках новой стратегии, построен на использовании индивидуального набора антивирусных сигнатур для каждого конкретного заказчика и для каждого конкретного инцидента.

Стратегия «Custom Defense» (название можно перевести, как «защита с доработкой под клиента») призвана дополнить традиционную антивирусную защиту с использованием фиксированного набора сигнатур. Индивидуальным дополнением должны стать специальные подборки сигнатур для борьбы со скрытыми, направленными атаками. Такие атаки, которые еще относят к классу APT (Advanced Persistent Threat – расширенная долговременная угроза), направлены на компрометацию пользовательских ПК. Атака часто начинается с фальшивых писем в электронной почте с зараженным вложением, созданным специально для данного адресата. Если целевая атака удалась, кибер-преступники охотятся пытаются получить секретную информацию. На скомпрометированных машинах атаку часто можно выявить по попыткам неких программ подключиться к внешним серверам контроля и управления, чтобы получить дальнейшие команды и инструкции, либо для отправки данных. Новая концепция Custom Defense как раз и должна обеспечить выявление и блокирование подобных атак.

Основой стратегии Custom Defense призвана стать технология Trend Micro Deep Discovery, представленная в этом году. Эта технология, доступная в виде программных и аппаратных решений, обнаруживает признаки вторжения в сеть. Недавно компания Trend Micro добавила к этой технологии функцию под названием Deep Discovery Advisor, которая берет образы пользовательских машин и серверов предприятия, а потом запускает их в изолированной «песочнице», чтобы выявить скрытую вредоносную активность.

В рамках новой программы Custom Defense компания Trend Micro также анонсировала ряд специализированных утилит для отслеживания активности вредоносного ПО в сети. Одна из этих утилит отслеживает попытки внедрения в службу каталогов Microsoft Active Directory, поскольку взломщики часто пытаются сначала вскрыть именно этот сервис, чтобы посмотреть, у кого есть административные права, и обратить атаку на этого пользователя. Другая утилита предназначена для контроля почтового сервера. Также представлена утилита для контроля поведения браузера, чтобы выявить характерные индикаторы атаки или компрометации.

Индивидуальные дополнительные сигнатуры представляют собой обычные сигнатуры, только с добавлением конкретных черных списков по IP-адресам и доменам, которые выявлены на конкретном предприятии в рамках обнаружения APT-атак. К концу года компания Trend Micro планирует начать генерацию индивидуальных антивирусных сигнатур. Такие сигнатуры помогут реализовать индивидуально адаптированную защиту для веб-шлюзов, почтовых шлюзов ScanMail for Exchange и решений для защиты оконечных точек.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Три новых продукта от Trend Micro вышли в магазине приложений для Windows 8*

Компания Trend Micro объявила о выпуске трех новых продуктов и размещении их в официальном магазине приложений для операционной системы Windows 8. В частности, пользователи Windows получат доступ к пакету Trend Micro SafeGuard (специально защищенный браузер), Trend Micro Go Everywhere (защита от кражи или утери устройства) и Trend Micro DirectPass (хранилище паролей с онлайн-доступом).

Кроме того, компания анонсировала обновление в своей технологии Titanium, которая обеспечивает защиту персональных данных при общении и обмене информацией с друзьями и близкими.

Пакет Trend Micro SafeGuard представляет собой web-браузер с повышенным уровнем защиты, оптимизированный для планшетов с ОС Windows 8. Пользователи этого продукта смогут моментально увидеть оценку репутации сайтов, перечисленных в результатах поиска. Кроме того, браузер Trend Micro SafeGuard обеспечивает личную информационную безопасность в социальных сетях вроде Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest, LinkedIn и Google+. Пакет Trend Micro SafeGuard можно будет загрузить из Windows Store бесплатно. Кроме того, этот браузер включен в состав подписки Titanium.

Пакет Trend Micro Go Everywhere, который также будет доступен в магазине Windows Store, представляет собой удобное решение для защиты планшетов под управлением Windows 8 от краж и утерь. В частности, пакет Trend Micro Go Everywhere поддерживает моментальное определение местоположения планшета. Где бы не затерялся планшет, под книгами рядом с диваном или на сиденье такси, пакет Trend Micro Go Everywhere позволяет владельцу увидеть текущее местоположение аппарата на карте Google, либо найти по звуковому сигналу длительностью в одну минуту. Стоит заметить, что этот продукт Trend Micro защищает пользователей и планшетов, и ноутбуков под управлением Windows 8. Бета-версия этого продукта будет доступна бесплатно до официального релиза, а также прилагается бесплатно подписчикам сервиса Titanium Maximum Security.

Пакет Trend Micro DirectPass, который должен появиться в Windows Store в самом ближайшем будущем, выпускается в двух вариантах – для планшетов с системой Windows RT и для ПК. Этот бесплатный продукт обеспечивает синхронизацию паролей и управление базой паролей. Сохраненные пароли шифруются в онлайн-хранилище и создают дополнительный уровень безопасности для банковских и финансовых операций пользователя. Кроме этих основных функций, пакет Trend Micro DirectPass предлагает удобную синхронизацию между несколькими устройствами пользователя через облако, обеспечивая удобное управление паролями на работе, дома и в поездках.

Кроме новых продуктов для Windows 8, компания Trend Micro показала значительные обновления в своем флагманском продукте для индивидуальных пользователей – сервисе Titanium. Подписной сервис Trend Micro Titanium, открывающий доступ к целому набору защитных инструментов, помогает избавить пользователя от беспокойства за безопасность личных данных при общении с родственниками и коллегами через Интернет. Так, модуль Titanium Privacy Scanner for Facebook позволяет точно определить, какая личная информация становится видна другим пользователя в профиле социальной сети, и кому именно. Кроме того, теперь пользователи сервиса Titanium могут быстро определять опасные ссылки во множестве популярных социальных сетей, включая Google+ и Sina Weibo.

Модули Trend Micro Titanium занимают меньше места на жестком диске пользователя, чем многие конкурирующие продукты, что должно положительно сказать на скорости работы. Также сервис Trend Micro Titanium помогает безопасно обмениваться файлами личного характера со своими близкими с помощью облачного хранилища Trend Micro SafeSync (включено в подписку Titanium Maximum Security). Это хранилище предоставляет до 5 Гбайт места для синхронизации и сохранения фотографий, музыки, видеороликов и других важных файлов.

Еще одна важная особенность сервиса Titanium – родители могут легко контролировать времяпровождение своих детей в Интернете, оставляя им достаточную свободу. Например, сервис Titanium предлагает мощные средства для фильтрации контента и ограничения доступа к приложениям, определения часов доступа в Интернет и для составления подробных отчетов о посещенных сайтах. Стоит отметить, что средства родительского контроля Titanium не заменяют, а дополняют встроенные функции аналогичного назначения в системе Windows 8.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Российский офис Trend Micro стал частью региона «Континентальная Европа»*

Компания Trend Micro объявила об изменениях в работе российского подразделения компании. Так, с января 2013 г. офис, представляющий бизнес компании в России и странах СНГ, станет частью региона «Континентальная Европа». Руководить московским офисом будет Патрик Дальвинк (Patrick Dalvinck), вице-президент региона «Континентальная Европа». Дальвинк считает, что Россия, как один из наиболее динамично развивающихся рынков, заслуживает большего внимания и поддержки для реализации высокого потенциала роста.

«Российский офис Trend Micro с момента своего открытия в 2009 году демонстрирует стабильные темпы роста, — рассказал CNews Дальвинк. — Объединение России с другими странами региона позволит получать больше оперативной поддержки с точки зрения как технической экспертизы, так и маркетинговых инвестиций для реализации локальных проектов. Наша цель — агрессивный и бескомпромиссный рост. Если говорить о цифрах, то в течение ближайших лет мы планируем утроить объемы продаж в регионе».

Как отмечается, Патрик Дальвинк начал карьеру менеджером по продажам в компании Compulec, а в 1994 г. перешел в американскую компанию AXENT Technologies на должность территориального управляющего в Бельгии и Люксембурге. С 2000 по 2007 гг. работал управляющим директором представительства компании Symantec в странах Бенилюкс. С ноября 2007 г. присоединился к команде Trend Micro сначала в должности регионального директора компании в странах Бенилюкс, а с июля 2012 г. — вице-президента региона «Континентальная Европа», в который входят страны Бенилюкс, Польша и 13 стран Восточной Европы. С января 2013 г. в сферу ответственности Дальвинка вошли рынки России и стран СНГ.

В связи с вышеназванными изменениями с 14 января 2013 г. прекращены полномочия регионального директора в России и странах СНГ Вениамина Левцова.

Как и на других интернациональных рынках, профиль деятельности Trend Micro в России не изменится: компания по-прежнему будет специализироваться в области обеспечения безопасности физических, виртуальных и облачных сред, предлагая для защиты информации в интернете и борьбы с веб-угрозами решения, которые делают безопасным обмен цифровыми данными для предприятий и обычных пользователей. Компания продолжит работу над всеми важными локальными проектами, такими как сертификация продуктов, всесторонняя поддержка партнеров, развитие региональных инициатив, сообщили в Trend Micro.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Trend Micro представляет новую платформу мобильной безопасности с функциями защиты учетн*

Trend Micro представляет Trend Micro Mobile Security 3.0 — платформу, предлагающую новый подход к защите пользователей смартфонов и планшетных ПК на базе Android. Версия 3.0 существенно расширяет «периметр защиты» пользователей, включая информацию в учетной записи Facebook. Новые функции и возможности решения Trend Micro Mobile Security третьего поколения позволяют гарантировать неприкосновенность «частной цифровой жизни» современного человека. Кроме того, новая версия также обеспечивает ускоренное сканирование на наличие вредоносного кода и возможность резервного копирования всех пользовательских данных в защищенное облако Trend Micro. 

Однако этим опасности для пользователей не исчерпываются. Из 1,06 миллиарда активных пользователей Facebook 680 миллионов регулярно заходят на свои личные страницы в этой сети с мобильных устройств; для многих из них это единственный возможный канал доступа к личному аккаунту. Не так давно Facebook обновила набор доступных пользователю настроек безопасности, однако — согласно результатам исследований Consumer Reports — более трети пользователей Facebook все еще находятся в группе риска. Они не знают о том, как настроить уровень конфиденциальности, не изменяют эти настройки или вовсе пренебрегают защитой, свободно делясь информацией с другими людьми. 

Чтобы восполнить этот пробел в защите, платформа Trend Micro Mobile Security 3.0 теперь включает новое решение Trend Micro Privacy Scanner, которое обеспечивает дополнительный уровень защиты личной информации, размещаемой пользователем на своей странице в Facebook. Оно анализирует настройки безопасности профиля и «подсказывает», как изменить их, чтобы обеспечить максимальную защиту. Один раз щелкнув кнопкой мыши или прикоснувшись к экрану, пользователь может просмотреть настройки своего профиля Facebook, в том числе касающиеся доступа к личной информации.



источник


----------

